# Making a stainless steel rubik's cube



## pjk (Mar 26, 2022)

Pretty awesome, though 1.4kg:





Stainless steel rubik's cube | Lu Laboratories







lulabs.net


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 26, 2022)

pjk said:


> Pretty awesome, though 1.4kg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. 

Its kind that the creator shared the drawings of the puzzle on his site.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 26, 2022)

pjk said:


> Pretty awesome, though 1.4kg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very cool, and heavy


----------



## qwr (Mar 26, 2022)

Wow, those are some exquisite patterns! Shame it's such a basic mechanism but that probably made it much easier to manufacture. 
I (and Tony Fisher) would buy one if available but the shipping costs would probably be enormous too. 
Actually now that I look at it, when was this made? Homepage says it's from 2014.


----------

